# Your bow grip?



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I don’t like much. I have ran a strip of skateboard/tread tape up the backs of grips before, but it was more for a tactile reference for hand position than anything. 

I have a little deeper grip than most and am not worried about anything slipping out of position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

A strip of sticky-back 100 grit sandpaper on the handle gives me the best feel, but I could never get it to stay on. Always oozes off to the right side after a round or two. so I've had to go to grip tape. 

And, the best grip tape I've found is the Liam Grimwood tape from Lancaster. Always always stays "dry" feeling and never gets slippery, even after a whole season of a sweaty and sometimes dirty hand on it. It's also cheaper than tennis wracket tape for some reason.

I've shot with no tape on too, but a little friction just gives me extra security...

lee.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I like the lizard skin bat tape feels good and is just thick enough with enough cushion it kinda molds to my hand position allowing me to repeat a consistent grip


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

the skateboard tape I've heard a bunch, never sandpaper before though! sounds like it might take your skin off :wink: anything i've put on just the front side of grip does move to one side after a short while like lees mentions, although the hockey tape did last couple of weeks.

one of the overgrips I liked was also a "dry" type which sounds similar to Liam G's product. not tack at all more of a smooth nap type finish.

do you guys using grip material find that you get a few to many seemingly unexplained fliers if you don't get your hand in the same/correct place? You may not even be aware its slightly different.

my thinking is if for some reason I don't position my hand consistently, or maybe different pressure even, its going to place different torque into the bow which may have been contributing to left/right shots out of group etc.

whereas a slippier bow grip my hand is always gonna slide into the same natural finishing position, no matter where I initially place it.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

I personally don't find that grip tape allows me that much variation in my grip. Instead, without it, even the correct grip for me is a little less secure especially when the sweat and natural oils start building up. Putting it another way, a slippery slidey handle doesn't make me shoot better . But some friction to make it more secure does....

lee.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Mueller M Tape is the best I've used. It's only 4 or 5 bucks on Amazon. The glue doesn't bleed through & it lasts a long time.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

southgaboy said:


> Mueller M Tape is the best I've used. It's only 4 or 5 bucks on Amazon. The glue doesn't bleed through & it lasts a long time.


 ok I checked that out thanks, its a type of zinc oxide tape yes? I have regular zinc oxide tape which I have tried and it is very resilient. might be worth a another try

I like the idea of having some grip once my hand has settled, but still want my hand to be free enough to slip into that natural position.

maybe just trial and error I spose.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Nothing at all......Learned long ago how to place my hand to the riser and it slip to where it should and stays there. It's in here this forum somewhere, Torque Tuning Revisited. Sure made a believer out of me............


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Nothing at all......Learned long ago how to place my hand to the riser and it slip to where it should and stays there. It's in here this forum somewhere, Torque Tuning Revisited. Sure made a believer out of me............


Thanks Sonny, a great thread there. definitely looks worth the effort/time. I had to move my rest back to accommodate shorter arrows, I just measured it at just under 0.75" from center of berger/deepest part of grip to bade. pretty close coincidence! of course when I try this the optimal measurement for my set up may be different. 

shot in blazing heat for 3hrs today and can't say my grip slipped at all so i'm thinking no added grip material is still the way to go.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3702642&p=1087788434#post1087788434


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Currently i'm liking my hand staying where i place it and not sliding around (using the rubberized stick on grip tape) and since i shoot an older bowtech with the aluminum shrewd grip going to take one in to a bedliner place and see if i can have it rhino-lined on the outside areas. upside is would probably make i slightly warmer feeling in winter.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

On one of my first bows I used bicycle handlebar tape, actually a very "cushy" Lizzard Skins. Took some trial and error but eventually got the wrap just right to use the overlaps as grip reference points.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lizard skin keeps moving when it’s hot out. I like it but I’ve had to tape over it to hold it in place. Still moves. I shoot a lot so I like the padding. I’m going to try something else.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

More other than my first reply; My bow hand is a bit off due to a artificial wrist/thumb joint. Thumb sets back quite a bit (see if I can a pic). The artificial part in a gel pack of some kind and scar tissue. Yep, had therapy to shape the scar tissue into a cup. Scar tissue is still meat and sometimes with shooting the area swells to the point my watch band leaves pretty good size impression. Yep, band loose at the start of a 3D and biting into the flesh at the end of the 3D. 

Above said, I've tested and tried different things, Slick Shot, pistol shooting glove and more. Sort of liked my shooting glove, but just a bit thick in the palm area. I've even threatened to buy a therapeutic glove like Tim Gillingham. Following Tim over the years he's had different colored gloves.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I put a Shrewd adjustable grip on my Matthews chill to replace the focus grip that I hate. I moved it around until I was comfortable, then shot it against my competition bow. Then taped the grip on the competition bow to replicate the grip angle on the Matthews. I’m happy with the result.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

One layer of black Gorilla Tape if anything. Doesn’t add anything to or change the grip configuration, just provides a little less slip. Doesn’t change in different weather conditions either. Very consistent feel.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I found some picture hanging velcro strips the wife bought I wanted to find something that would help me develop a consistent grip position. Works good and holds fast to the bow.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Some interesting options there for sure, bow is shooting so well (even in very high temperatures and slightly sweaty hands) with no grip. If I try anything i'm favouring the gorilla tape idea EPLC mentions, as like he said I don't want too much grip. 

Sonny - The glove option I have tried in the past, but used an acrylic fingerless type, I shot a competition pb with it initially so liked it but felt I lost too much feel so ditched it. A thinner golf type glove like in pic would maybe work better but I just can't be bothered with wearing a glove.


----------



## V3505 (Jan 31, 2013)

Its all personal preference and what works best for YOU. I also shoot with no grip material, but PSE's are made that way to eliminate torque. People should stop worrying about what feels comfortable, or secure, or whatever the case may be. Let the arrow tell you what needs to be done. Find consistency and get use to the feeling of it. 

Bare shaft tuning is a great way tune a bow, but more importantly it can tune the shooter and tell you if you have a consistent grip.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*SWITCH said:


> Some interesting options there for sure, bow is shooting so well (even in very high temperatures and slightly sweaty hands) with no grip. If I try anything i'm favouring the gorilla tape idea EPLC mentions, as like he said I don't want too much grip.
> 
> Sonny - The glove option I have tried in the past, but used an acrylic fingerless type, I shot a competition pb with it initially so liked it but felt I lost too much feel so ditched it. A thinner golf type glove like in pic would maybe work better but I just can't be bothered with wearing a glove.


Gloves are a pain, but it's like anything, it's getting use to them. I much like my shooting glove when shooting heavily loaded .44 mags and .45 Colts.
.
.
Grip, I've seen the hand too deep and griping the bow too far out. Holding, griping the riser too far out (the riser almost or riding on the joint) is something similar to a med or high grip, which can give good results, but more than liking making the pin settle far harder than it should be. ??? Hand set well you can add heal pressure (Shades of Terry Wunderle!). I've only shot once with a person (far older than me) that used a fully high grip and he was dang good, but a hunter. He used 3D only near hunting season to tune himself.


----------



## Purplebow (May 1, 2018)

I like the strip of grip tape on the back of the riser.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok so i'm trying a strip of zinc oxide tape on back of grip now. Why? Well I felt that although my hand was slipping each time with the bare riser, sometimes it wasn't slipping to the same place and even getting some slight movement after I had initially settled my grip position.. was getting some flyers left/right. The zinc oxide was better than the hockey tape 

but it still moves round the side even with extra double sided tape on. 

have ordered some skateboard stuff as it claims to stick and not move, any ideas if this doesn't work?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*SWITCH said:


> Ok so i'm trying a strip of zinc oxide tape on back of grip now. Why? Well I felt that although my hand was slipping each time with the bare riser, sometimes it wasn't slipping to the same place and even getting some slight movement after I had initially settled my grip position.. was getting some flyers left/right. The zinc oxide was better than the hockey tape
> 
> but it still moves round the side even with extra double sided tape on.
> 
> have ordered some skateboard stuff as it claims to stick and not move, any ideas if this doesn't work?


I start with my bottom cam resting on the front of my thigh. Bow is on a half up tilt and I begin with about 1 1/2" draw that holds/seats the bow in my hand. I just come on up and finish my draw straight at the target, above slightly. Okay, there is no gripping the bow except when you're carrying it.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> I start with my bottom cam resting on the front of my thigh. Bow is on a half up tilt and I begin with about 1 1/2" draw that holds/seats the bow in my hand. I just come on up and finish my draw straight at the target, above slightly. Okay, there is no gripping the bow except when you're carrying it.


I get what your saying about a consistent draw up routine, its important and I do the same thing each time but my hand was still slipping a small amount as the full pressure was applied through the draw cycle. the tape has solved this problem. just cant keep the strip of tape from sliding of the side of the grip.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Success so far with the skateboard grip tape, stayed put for the whole session. Just put a 1/2" wide strip on back of grip. Thought the surface would be too ruff at first but it was ok and guess it will smooth off with use. Gives a good reference with the edges too. Also cheaper than most other tapes. Did some great scores in practice so far, a very positive feel to the grip now, no movement or torque, or i'm torqueing it the same each time, either way its working.


----------



## bukuMASSIVE (Jun 3, 2018)

*SWITCH said:


> Success so far with the skateboard grip tape, stayed put for the whole session. Just put a 1/2" wide strip on back of grip. Thought the surface would be too ruff at first but it was ok and guess it will smooth off with use. Gives a good reference with the edges too. Also cheaper than most other tapes. Did some great scores in practice so far, a very positive feel to the grip now, no movement or torque, or i'm torqueing it the same each time, either way its working.


The skateboard tape will eventually rub off some of the skin it is in contact with an get "smoother" due to this but will still retain a good grip and reference point, I put it on all of my grips that I make and it helps a lot, I have found though that the grip tape can come off after some time so I tend to use superglue to attach it instead of the backing adhesive that is provided.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I don’t add anything, but I do make sure I have a means of keeping my hands dry. 
I’m not looking for slippery, and I’m not looking for super grippy.
I have trouble getting any kind of wrap on the riser the way I want it.
Though, now that this thread has me thinking...

How far up the riser are you guys wrapping?

I might retry it just wrapping a bit lower (not at the intrados of the grip... might be using that word wrong LOL. The inner apex.).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

On a related tangent, I have a lot more problems with grip slipping on recurves and longbows. On the compound with the narrow metal grip that is absolutely bare? No slipping whatsoever. hmmmmm


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

sprinke said:


> On a related tangent, I have a lot more problems with grip slipping on recurves and longbows. On the compound with the narrow metal grip that is absolutely bare? No slipping whatsoever. hmmmmm


Same experience here, at least in my futile struggles with olympic recurve. I believe it's the titanic holding weight compared to a high letoff compound setup that contributes to it; it magnifies by 1000 times even the tiniest error in your grip because of that. If you're a little off the lifeline on a compound with good grip tape on it, you can kind of get away with it. You won't get a good paper tune but you can shoot one with a poor grip for years and get by. Don't ask me why I know that. 

But once you're holding over twice to 3 times as much at full draw, it doesn't take anything for a misaligned hand to start slipping off and rotating around to the right, for example. Maybe you can hold it for a few arrows, but pretty soon you're creeping and creeping and not getting through the clicker without a good hard yank.... Don't ask me why I know about that symptom too.

For me also, the grips on many oly handles are pretty wide which can help me not grip it right; not the grip's fault but mine, of course. But I have been known to take grips off of bows that have them to help me get right on the lifeline - my hoyt wheel bows for example, that's the first thing I did when I bought em. I shoot them right off the bare handle with Liam Grimwood tape around them....

lee.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Mahly said:


> I don’t add anything, but I do make sure I have a means of keeping my hands dry.
> I’m not looking for slippery, and I’m not looking for super grippy.
> I have trouble getting any kind of wrap on the riser the way I want it.
> Though, now that this thread has me thinking...
> ...




I like shooting with a high grip as healing the bow even a little for me gives torque issues, so I leave a small gap at the apex to help promote the correct grip angle.

BukuMASSIVE, did you try double sided tape before the superglue? I think you can get superglue tape now also, which will be my next option if this doesn't last. seems solid so far though.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*SWITCH said:


> I like shooting with a high grip as healing the bow even a little for me gives torque issues, so I leave a small gap at the apex to help promote the correct grip angle.
> 
> BukuMASSIVE, did you try double sided tape before the superglue? I think you can get superglue tape now also, which will be my next option if this doesn't last. seems solid so far though.


A high grip isn't noted for giving the greatest accuracy. I suppose there are exceptions, but rare. I like feeling the web of my hand right up against the riser/shelf and then feel the riser grip across the palm of my hand - riser grip going straight off the palm of my hand. And then Terry Wunderle and his "heel the bow" for sustainable accuracy. I'm not sure what he means, but healing the bow has given a degree of accuracy when others means just didn't get the job done. And then my bow hand with artificial wrist/thumb joint.....


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> A high grip isn't noted for giving the greatest accuracy. I suppose there are exceptions, but rare. I like feeling the web of my hand right up against the riser/shelf and then feel the riser grip across the palm of my hand - riser grip going straight off the palm of my hand. And then Terry Wunderle and his "heel the bow" for sustainable accuracy. I'm not sure what he means, but healing the bow has given a degree of accuracy when others means just didn't get the job done. And then my bow hand with artificial wrist/thumb joint.....


Guess i'm one of those rare occasions then sonny as I have always shot better with a high grip. I recently inadvertently started heeling/changing pressure point/wrist angle at a very windy comp and it killed my accuracy and score. So tested it today, alternate ends @50m. Difference was night and day.

Conditions - no line wind, some tail cross wind down range.

High - 59, 55, 58/59 liner, 57
Low - 53,54,55 - gave up

groups were shocking with the low grip and impact point changed too. I have pics but not worth posting.

I even then tried just a slightly lower grip so a medium if you like, slightly better than the low but not much.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

High grip









Low grip









So the low grip is capable of a tight grouping, as 3 arrows are touching, but that was the best of the ends group wise, its just not gonna work for me no matter what.


----------



## chevy_freak (Sep 27, 2015)

I shoot with a high grip and let the bow nestle into the meat of the base of my thumb. 

Never used anything to grip with. Actually gripping the bow is only going to toss shots, and I have a wrist sling to catch the bow if it falls out of my hand after the shot. Although I do shoot with a high holding weight (adjust mods 1/2" long, bring the draw stops back to length) so maybe I just have enough friction from the hold to keep it from sliding around?


----------



## David99907 (Apr 2, 2018)

Also, if slipping is an issue in weather conditions, always good to have a dry clothes somewhere to wipe your hands off before each end or arrow


----------



## Casper1977 (Jun 23, 2017)

I use athletes tape on mine


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have used golf glove before but now with Hoyt Podium with the plastic angle bit I use nothing


----------



## Djqpaz (Oct 10, 2018)

I’m using Vulcan tape and it’s been a good experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*SWITCH said:


> Guess i'm one of those rare occasions then sonny as I have always shot better with a high grip. I recently inadvertently started heeling/changing pressure point/wrist angle at a very windy comp and it killed my accuracy and score. So tested it today, alternate ends @50m. Difference was night and day.
> 
> Conditions - no line wind, some tail cross wind down range.
> 
> ...


I would hardly call this a good test. Once oriented with one style of grip it takes time to adjust to another.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

chevy_freak said:


> I shoot with a high grip and let the bow nestle into the meat of the base of my thumb.
> 
> Never used anything to grip with. Actually gripping the bow is only going to toss shots, and I have a wrist sling to catch the bow if it falls out of my hand after the shot. Although I do shoot with a high holding weight (adjust mods 1/2" long, bring the draw stops back to length) so maybe I just have enough friction from the hold to keep it from sliding around?


Grip is a poor term. It should be hand placement to the riser or that of.... You don't grip a bow, period.
Some don't realize the "grip" starts before you draw. Me, bottom cam on thigh, bow sort of tilted forward, hand to riser (open with hooking up), hooked up with just enough pressure to keep bow in hand, draw 1 1/2" or so and raise bow (how ever far you want). Bow will stay right there, no slipping or flopping around, walk around and the bow stays put.

In days old, not all that long ago, I learned to grip my bow using some sort of hand crème or face crème. Hand all slippery something horrible. Scared? You bet. "Draw it or find someone else." Hand to rise, not gripping at all, I drew my bow. However amount wasn't right went right, slipped to where the bow didn't slip. Even scared the bow felt good in hand. I shot that way for over 1/2 hour. Shots were slapping way more than ever. Close shot of hand is Levi Morgan. 

Note thumbs all pointing to the target or down range. Like the one of Reo, way up and hand not gripping at all.
Top pictures, me and my artificial wrist/thumb joint - thumb sets back twice what my right thumb does. 
White hat/red bow Tim Gillingham. Close up of Levi Morgan's hand/grip.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

My artificial wrist/thumb joint. Drawing given in just about any information of grip. My pistol shooting glove. Another type of glove, the Slick shot - Vegas target shot with 2 different bows, alternating every 2 shots 398/400


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

50 meters - short of 55 yards. Super Senior ASA has 40 yards max, rare for me to shoot any longer distance.

My 3D bow, 60 yards March 3, 2016.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

That's great for yourself and all those archers Sonny, your lucky you can shoot like that, but I should mention I've tried a low grip before, shot that way for around 2 years, scores were pretty average. and then one day I tried a higher pressure point/grip position and watched my groups come in and become more consistent, inevitably putting my scores up.

As an update to original post, at the moment I have some skateboard tape on as a first layer covering the whole grip as I wanted it a little thicker, then some thin overgrip built up near the top to increase the angle of the grip. 

This leaves a small pocket at the deepest part of the grip for the top for my hand to rest in. It has just enough tack (I use the under side of it) to keep things in place once set. Feels really good/comfy and provides an excellent feel/reference for my hand each time. It's basically setting the angle I like somewhat automatically.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Those other archers  Levi 10 or 11 times ASA Shooter of The Year. Tim Gillingham, ?? times ASA, IBO and NFAA Champion and SOY. Reo Wilde, said one of the world's most accomplished archers....


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> Those other archers  Levi 10 or 11 times ASA Shooter of The Year. Tim Gillingham, ?? times ASA, IBO and NFAA Champion and SOY. Reo Wilde, said one of the world's most accomplished archers....


I'm a little unclear as to your point? Its sounds as if their success means you think that's how everyone should grip every bow, a one size fits all type thing? If not then yeh we all know who they are and what they have achieved.

This thread is just asking what everyone uses etc, as I don't believe there is one singular solution for everyone to shoot at their best. There's a massive varianace in all the top guys/gals re form, technique and equipment set up. Their grip type is no exception.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I couldn't help but smile from those greats given as "those other archers."


----------



## FlaPmjoe65 (Jan 24, 2017)

Tried different types of tapes, but always ended up taking it off.


----------



## EricRogers (Mar 29, 2019)

I have some lucco tape on my stan release for my sweaty paws, but nothing on the bow.


----------



## Sherbert (Aug 8, 2018)

Grips for tennis racquets are pretty good. It can tolerate the heat and moisture really well.


----------



## MikePhelps (Mar 22, 2019)

I think the Lizard tape provides the best overall feel and tact. It is fairly inexpensive and easy to apply and remove.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

A small advisory for people who might want to try the skateboard tape, it does rub your skin smooth/dry and it will probably crack and rub skin off as mine has. this may not be an issue for you but though I would mention it.

fortunately I just use it to widen my grip now and put a thin racket overgrip over the top.

This type of rubber grip or similar seems quite popular with a good few in this thread a few others not so much. Have to say it seems to help in the torque department rather than add to it ime, but I use the underside which is not as grippy. if I use the rubber side it just don't work for me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't believe in any kind of tape of whatever on my bow riser grip. I've taken grips off when they were present on target bows.

Having used and using several different releases (thumbs and hinges) I've found wide left or right hits is that of torque through not so good execution of the shot.


----------



## tristansdeleon (Feb 1, 2019)

Lizard skin tape improved my grip and made me more consistent


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

tristansdeleon said:


> Lizard skin tape improved my grip and made me more consistent


I really do think tape can work for some, not for others. getting the right amount of grip can be tricky though. initially I think it can make things worse for some people and then they dismiss it. this was my experience. but when I reversed the grip tape so it had less "tack" or grippyness? if you like it really has helped. if you shoot good without tape then cool, but it can be worth investing more time in different materials rather than just putting one type on and dismissing the rest out of hand. A lot of the pro's do seem to have some sort of tape on their grips, so it must work for them at least.


----------



## Mitch_Repak (Jan 31, 2019)

*SWITCH said:


> After almost always using some sort of grip material on my riser, i'm currently liking nothing on there at all. Just the bare metal of the anodised integral grip.
> 
> my hand slips to the same place each time and doesn't budge even on a hot day.
> 
> ...


If you are shooting well why change anything. Don't fix what ain't broke


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Mitch_Repak said:


> If you are shooting well why change anything. Don't fix what ain't broke


If you had read the thread, post 22 and 24...…… but here's 22



> Ok so i'm trying a strip of zinc oxide tape on back of grip now. Why? Well I felt that although my hand was slipping each time with the bare riser, sometimes it wasn't slipping to the same place and even getting some slight movement after I had initially settled my grip position.. was getting some flyers left/right. The zinc oxide was better than the hockey tape
> 
> but it still moves round the side even with extra double sided tape on.
> 
> have ordered some skateboard stuff as it claims to stick and not move, any ideas if this doesn't work?


----------



## Brandman99 (Apr 7, 2019)

The tape you use on tennis rackets is what I use and it works very well for me.


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I tried tape for a week or two, didn't help any. But when I took it off, I commited to letting the bow determine my grip rather than trying to force a grip on the bow. Had a guy tell me once that when he trained oly in earlier days, they would put vaseline on their hands to perfect their bow grip. I didn't go that far, but if the bow always wants to slide to a higher grip, maybe you should listen to the bow and shoot it that way. It took a little time to adjust, but after a couple of weeks my shooting improved noticeably.


----------



## dm19cm (Aug 14, 2010)

I use the soft side of Velcro on the grip. Work well


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

I've tried the hockey tape and found the same problem as above with glue. Skateboard tape can work alright if applied properly, might give the lizard tape a go next.


----------



## tristansdeleon (Feb 1, 2019)

i used lizard skin for a while and it worked great but i would find that it made me sloppy and inconsistent in my grip placement over time.


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

Not sure if you blokes have Velcro tape over there but Ive found that a thin strip of one of the parts of this works an absolute dream on my PSE riser.


----------



## VVID (Oct 19, 2016)

I use tennis racket tape. It absorbs any moisture, so the bow won't slip if I'm shooting out in the heat and getting sweaty. It also is fairly soft but doesn't really give way too much. Also it's cheap to replace.


----------



## mumu666 (Sep 25, 2019)

some grip tapes are nice


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

update - I've settled on Wilson Advantage over grip. It has a nap like feel and is grippy but allows some movement when I initially set my grip. After its set I rarely get any movement of my grip hand. It's proving quite resilient still going strong after over a month of heavy use.

If someone needs just a strip on the front of their grip that won't slide sideways off the bare metal, the skateboard stuff is only thing I found that worked for that. I have some under the over grip too as I wanted my grip a little thicker, plus the over grip sticks to it better with no adhesive.


----------



## PLK (Feb 17, 2015)

Try a product called ' Liquid Grip' . It goes on like a hand sanitizer and dries like a chalk . Not sticky or gummy plus it does not come off on your clothes , it just holds. I used to use it in my pistol days and now use it for archery.


----------



## Kat1eDownes (Nov 4, 2019)

Mueller M Tape is really great!


----------



## vihoma (Apr 11, 2019)

I've found tennis racket grip tape from Babolat, cost perhaps 5€ per three tapes. Can't remember what type from Babolat it is, but it's very thin, thinnest tennis racket tape I found, so doesn't add much to bow grip diameter and also doesn't feel like a sponge. Hand stays put even shooting in hottest summer outdoors for hours. I've had trouble, without a grip tape, with my bow hand slipping so the forefinger is peeking above the riser shelf and then sometimes fingers stay below, depending on sweaty or not palm, so inconsistency for sure there. Can't say if it has given me any more points while shooting target, as I'm a beginner and advancing slowly I'd say no matter the grip. The Babolat grip tape has been in my bow handle since summer 2018 and it's still staying in place and not too frayed to need taking off and applying a new one.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Boat decking strip on back of Hoyt grip. Nothing on PSE. I never thought of skateboard grip tape but tried everything else. Boat decking strips are none slip without being rough to the hand.


----------



## 1Warthog (Oct 15, 2008)

Tim Gillingham has some of the best U-tube stuff around


----------



## 1Warthog (Oct 15, 2008)

I use the tennis tape. without it found at full draw the bow sometimes moved in my hand.


----------

